
Don’t teach your kids to be coders - acjohnson55
https://code.likeagirl.io/dont-teach-your-kids-to-be-coders-3c3195efde5a
======
skate22
"To code is to problem solve. You are trying to get X to happen in Y way using
Z constraints. It requires you to see the solution to the problem first. Then
conceptually work backwards to reverse engineer that solution. Then build each
step on the ladder to reaching that solution. Oh — and do it in an alien
language."

Reading this made me angry. Coding can be so much more than this.

We live in a digital world, and coding can enable you to explore that world,
discovering things you never knew were possible. You can develop an algorithm
that has some unintended side effect and opens a flood gate of ideas &
creative motivation. Procedurely generated virtual worlds blew my mind growing
up.

Creativity and coding are not mutually exclusive

